# New Konosuke Honyaki



## Meesterleester (Mar 23, 2018)

I have seen the new honyaki on instagram and have seen some discussion on other forums. It looks like a really nice blade and the company is well respected. I know trade secrets are secret for a reason and I am not asking who forged or sharpened, but wth that said I dont understand the allure regarding this honyaki, specifically the price (2700 usd is what I saw?)

So Im asking is this a particularly different style or process? Maybe is it that it is a rustic (still incredible) looking honyaki(?) when compared to mirror polished, or mt. Fuji hamon? Or is it the unknown craftsmen that make it special? I dont know. 

Please dont read this as bashing, I do think the knife is spectacular and probably will never own one. I would like a bit more information, if any, and some of the thoughts from others here.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 23, 2018)

Value is subjective, but I don't see any here


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 23, 2018)

Meesterleester said:


> So Im asking is this a particularly different style or process?



its not unheard of for a honyaki to be $2k 
and konosuke probably trades higher...
just because of hype...
so 1.5x market price 
seems possible


----------



## chinacats (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll bash...2700 for any Konosuke is nuts


----------



## bkultra (Mar 23, 2018)

It's one thing to spend $400ish on a knife from an unknown smith and/or sharpener. It's entirely another to do it for $2700.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 23, 2018)

bkultra said:


> It's one thing to spend $400ish on a knife from an unknown smith and/or sharpener.


As a side note, weren't the knives that made konosuke famous even cheaper?


----------



## bkultra (Mar 23, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> As a side note, weren't the knives that made konosuke famous even cheaper?



For the most part that is correct, prices have gone up recently.


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 23, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> As a side note, weren't the knives that made konosuke famous even cheaper?



I have one of their "lasers" the Konosuke HD2 which got a lot of attention (and was reasonably priced) and a few of the Konosuke Fujiyama's which at the price I paid for them seemed reasonable and they have a very nice fit and finish. On topic there are no knives worth $2700 USD in my opinion as a home cook (not a collector).


----------



## Meesterleester (Mar 23, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I'll bash...2700 for any Konosuke is nuts



Haha! I do agree pretty crazy

It seems the feeling are pretty consistent. And I guess I was expecting to hear it had magical powers to justify hype and price.


----------



## Meesterleester (Mar 23, 2018)

jacko9 said:


> I have one of their "lasers" the Konosuke HD2 which got a lot of attention (and was reasonably priced) and a few of the Konosuke Fujiyama's which at the price I paid for them seemed reasonable and they have a very nice fit and finish. On topic there are no knives worth $2700 USD in my opinion as a home cook (not a collector).



I agree about the price. But if I were a collector is there anything here that makes it valuable/collectible? besides making one and getting a lot of likes on social media.


----------



## Wdestate (Mar 23, 2018)

they will sell them all, people are crazy.


----------



## Panamapeet (Mar 23, 2018)

Wdestate said:


> they will sell them all, people are crazy.



smartest thing I have read all day


----------



## labor of love (Mar 23, 2018)

Actually, imagine a year or two from now...those $2700 honyakis will be resold for hundreds of dollars more because of the scarcity. Hell, maybe even $3700.


----------



## Matus (Mar 23, 2018)

I was wondering what the price of those will be. $2700 makes no sense, half that much would still be too much. If everything is held secret, than the secret remains to be the only value driver apart from the looks (which is nice but nothing extraordinary). Unless I am mistaken, than the only information shared is that the steel is old. So maybe it is the low radiation that makes them so special.

EDIT: I got things mixed up with another Konosuke knives. These are blue#2 and I do not know how labor intensive is the Nihonto polishing.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 23, 2018)

Yeah, $2700, not for me. That is 10 knives or 10 stones for me to try.  I suppose it is a matter of preference though.


----------



## Brucewml (Mar 23, 2018)

Understand polish is part of high labor cost. I am curious how many that honyaki they want to release. Maybe they want to make it super limited edition. Lol


----------



## Meesterleester (Mar 23, 2018)

Is Nihonto the traditional sword polishing method? 

It does seem like they are making more but just releasing one at a time. Really all of the knives that they seem to be making now are nothing like the previous lines and really dont seem like the classic Sakai style (the mm availble at cktg specifically).


----------



## ynot1985 (Mar 23, 2018)

Brucewml said:


> Understand polish is part of high labor cost. I am curious how many that honyaki they want to release. Maybe they want to make it super limited edition. Lol



They told me their aim is one a month


----------



## khashy (Mar 23, 2018)

That one is already sold, lottery and all because of demand.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Mar 24, 2018)

Konosuke isnt what they once were. They were nice for the dollar years ago, recently for some reason they think theyre in the Shig and Kato class. I pretty much just laugh off what they are putting out today. Until they start recognizing the craftsmen they use, Ill never buy another.


----------



## Matus (Mar 24, 2018)

This new Kono honyaki is a case where you need to win 2 lotteries to get it [emoji6]


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Mar 24, 2018)

Matus said:


> This new Kono honyaki is a case where you need to win 2 lotteries to get it [emoji6]



First there has to be desire to own. I have no desire. I have 2 Honyakis that I think are far nicer that I paid over 1000 dollars less for. Im sure this just a passing fad that konosuke is trying to milk.


----------



## Unstoppabo (Apr 5, 2018)

Konosuke honyaki are usually forged by well known smiths and has their kanji so it's not a secret who. Collectors will definitely figure it out. The polish they put on their limited edition knives are stunning but it also means the first time you use them, they lose value as a collector item. Plenty of people looking for drawer queens and they aren't making many so maybe not for you but kono knows their market


----------



## K813zra (Apr 6, 2018)

Unstoppabo said:


> Konosuke honyaki are usually forged by well known smiths and has their kanji so it's not a secret who. Collectors will definitely figure it out. The polish they put on their limited edition knives are stunning but it also means the first time you use them, they lose value as a collector item. Plenty of people looking for drawer queens and they aren't making many so maybe not for you but kono knows their market



While I realize everyone is different I totally don't understand the concept of not using a tool. Same with toys and keeping them in their box. Didn't understand it as a kid and don't understand it now. Sure, they may go up in value in the future but I may be dead by then so I will enjoy them now...lol.


----------



## jacko9 (Apr 7, 2018)

I agree Kit - the craftsmen out there make their best product and to have it sitting in a drawer or on a shelf just seems wrong. It took me all of 3 minutes to get my cutting board out and use my Kato Workhorse, just saying!


----------



## Panamapeet (Apr 7, 2018)

jacko9 said:


> I agree Kit - the craftsmen out there make their best product and to have it sitting in a drawer or on a shelf just seems wrong. It took me all of 3 minutes to get my cutting board out and use my Kato Workhorse, just saying!



To be fair though, the new Konosuke honyaki is 3-4 times as expensive as a Kato workhorse with a nice polish (at least, it looks nice on the pictures), and those workhorse are not exactly well finished :doublethumbsup:


----------



## K813zra (Apr 7, 2018)

Spipet said:


> To be fair though, the new Konosuke honyaki is 3-4 times as expensive as a Kato workhorse with a nice polish (at least, it looks nice on the pictures), and those workhorse are not exactly well finished :doublethumbsup:



Still should be cutting stuff with it.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 7, 2018)

Spipet said:


> To be fair though, the new Konosuke honyaki is 3-4 times as expensive as a Kato workhorse with a nice polish (at least, it looks nice on the pictures), and those workhorse are not exactly well finished :doublethumbsup:



People don't buy Katos for the finish (or the kanji). Sad but I think both often wind up not being used...


----------



## valgard (Apr 7, 2018)

chinacats said:


> People don't buy Katos for the finish (or the kanji). Sad but I think both often wind up not being used...


True (although I've used all but my duplicate Katos), but super finished knives tend to discourage potential users more than relatively down to earth finishes as people worry they will never be able to make it look as good again.


----------



## K813zra (Apr 7, 2018)

valgard said:


> True (although I've used all but my duplicate Katos), but super finished knives tend to discourage potential users more than relatively down to earth finishes as people worry they will never be able to make it look as good again.



Maybe that is why TF finish is the way it is, to encourage use? :rofl2:


----------



## chinacats (Apr 7, 2018)

valgard said:


> True (*although I've used all but my duplicate Katos*), but super finished knives tend to discourage potential users more than relatively down to earth finishes as people worry they will never be able to make it look as good again.



This is sort of my point


----------



## knspiracy (Oct 23, 2020)

Hows this for value? Went for $222.50 AUD. Just got outbid..
240mm Konosuke White Steel Honyaki Gyuto


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 23, 2020)

knspiracy said:


> Hows this for value? Went for $222.50 AUD. Just got outbid..
> 240mm Konosuke White Steel Honyaki GyutoView attachment 100094
> 
> View attachment 100094


Should have bid more.It’s a konosuke honyaki. Friz in Sydney won it

Probably worth at least 3-4K usd


----------



## Jville (Oct 24, 2020)

ynot1985 said:


> Should have bid more.It’s a konosuke honyaki. Friz in Sydney won it
> 
> Probably worth at least 3-4K usd


Wow, if that's how he really got it. That is crazy!! What a score!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## friz (Oct 24, 2020)

@knspiracy I bought that knife off him. I know the person.


----------



## friz (Oct 24, 2020)

ynot1985 said:


> Should have bid more.It’s a konosuke honyaki. Friz in Sydney won it
> 
> Probably worth at least 3-4K usd


Canberra


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 24, 2020)

friz said:


> Canberra


lol. always thought you were in Sydney


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 24, 2020)

knspiracy said:


> Hows this for value? Went for $222.50 AUD. Just got outbid..
> 240mm Konosuke White Steel Honyaki GyutoView attachment 100094
> 
> View attachment 100094


That knife went for a lot more than AUD 222. The 3 day listing was ended 2 days early by the seller. Buyer must have made an offer the seller couldn't refuse.


----------



## zizirex (Oct 24, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> That knife went for a lot more than AUD 222. The 3 day listing was ended 2 days early by the seller. Buyer must have made an offer the seller couldn't refuse.


I hope it's not chopping the horse head.


----------



## knspiracy (Oct 24, 2020)

ynot1985 said:


> Should have bid more.It’s a konosuke honyaki. Friz in Sydney won it
> 
> Probably worth at least 3-4K usd


The ad said he bought it for 1300 AUD....Did it go up in value?


friz said:


> @knspiracy I bought that knife off him. I know the person.


Oh wow ok. This community is tight right? I didn't bother having a bidding session on this I thought it would go for more than I could afford..what did it end up going for? Or what could it have gone up to theoretically/realistically?


Corradobrit1 said:


> That knife went for a lot more than AUD 222. The 3 day listing was ended 2 days early by the seller. Buyer must have made an offer the seller couldn't refuse.


 How do u find out it goes for more? I was flabbergasted to think it went for $222, spent all day thinking "IF ONLY I'D BID $223" lol
I mean, financially I could have made a grand happen, but in my head knew if could fetch more so I didn’t bother, then I saw the "Sale" price. Was shocked. But to find out it went for more -relieves me of that thought now.


----------



## knspiracy (Oct 24, 2020)

friz said:


> @knspiracy I bought that knife off him. I know the person.


Tell me it went for more than $222...


----------



## friz (Oct 24, 2020)

@knspiracy of course it did go more than 222AUD.


----------



## knspiracy (Oct 24, 2020)

I take the "like" means yup


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 24, 2020)

knspiracy said:


> The ad said he bought it for 1300 AUD....Did it go up in value?
> 
> Oh wow ok. This community is tight right? I didn't bother having a bidding session on this I thought it would go for more than I could afford..what did it end up going for? Or what could it have gone up to theoretically/realistically?
> How do u find out it goes for more? I was flabbergasted to think it went for $222, spent all day thinking "IF ONLY I'D BID $223" lol
> I mean, financially I could have made a grand happen, but in my head knew if could fetch more so I didn’t bother, then I saw the "Sale" price. Was shocked. But to find out it went for more -relieves me of that thought now.



The seller brought that years ago (5-10 years). This knife is not longer released. 

W2 Honyaki Konosuke Honyaki is basically OEM Ashi Honyaki with Konosuke Kanji. 

A normal Ashi Honyaki gyuto is about $3-4K. This would be more I say as there are many Konosuke fans out there who need this to round out their collection.


----------



## knspiracy (Oct 24, 2020)

friz said:


> @knspiracy of course it did go more than 222AUD.


*ashamed to think otherwise*


----------



## friz (Oct 24, 2020)

This particular one is from Chef's Armoury, available date April 2013.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow! Incredible find. Think only a few of these were finished by Konosuke.


----------



## friz (Oct 24, 2020)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Wow! Incredible find. Think only a few of these were finished by Konosuke.


This one in particular has been forged by Sauron, polished by IKEA's CEO and the handle made by Mister Geppetto. Kiri box came from an old stash of timbers in my attic.


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 25, 2020)

Wish I could find a konnosuke or masamoto. The only ones readily available are ashis or ichimonjis.


----------



## simar (Oct 25, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Wish I could find a konnosuke or masamoto. The only ones readily available are ashis or ichimonjis.



You just need to look harder, if friz can find a konosuke honyaki you can too 

Or maybe you are hunting / praying at the TF altar for a TF honyaki


----------



## Jville (Oct 25, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Wish I could find a konnosuke or masamoto. The only ones readily available are ashis or ichimonjis.


Ashi honyakis are "readily" available? They seem pretty hard to get and very expensive? Im sure some people just know the right people and have hookups. Is that the case for you? Or am i missing something on how easily attainable they are. 2k+ is out of my league anyways, but i would still be very interested to know if they are easier to attain than what ive thought.


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 25, 2020)

Jville said:


> Ashi honyakis are "readily" available? They seem pretty hard to get and very expensive? Im sure some people just know the right people and have hookups. Is that the case for you? Or am i missing something on how easily attainable they are. 2k+ is out of my league anyways, but i would still be very interested to know if they are easier to attain than what ive thought.


I can easily locate a Ginga, Ichimonji and most people with Ashis have either version. The ones which are difficult to get are the Masamoto or Konosuke versions.

Ashis are expensive but they are what they are. The western versions are amazing, even more than the Wa versions.


----------



## CB1968 (Oct 25, 2020)

This one was purchased from Chefs Armory in Sydney.


----------



## friz (Oct 25, 2020)

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 100303
> 
> 
> View attachment 100304
> ...


Didn't know they had the wide bevel version too. Fantastic knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 25, 2020)

friz said:


> Didn't know they had the wide bevel version too. Fantastic knife.


Different maker? Most likely Shiraki


----------



## friz (Oct 25, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Different maker?


I think so? Shiraki is for the wide bevel no?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 25, 2020)

friz said:


> I think so? Shiraki is for the wide bevel no?


Thats my understanding


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 25, 2020)

Yup, wide bevels are blue steel shirakis


----------



## CB1968 (Oct 25, 2020)

Konosuke Honyaki Gyuto


For sale Konosuke Honyaki Wa/Western hybrid 240mm Gyuto, white #2, ebony handle OAL 380mm Edge length 228mm Handle length 135mm Depth at heel 49mm Thickness at handle 3.4mm Half way 2.5mm 1cm from tip 0.7mm Weight 265 gms This knife is brand new and unused in box. Asking...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Sold it years ago to Schanop, who i havent seen on the forum for years.


lemeneid said:


> Yup, wide bevels are blue steel shirakis


This knife is W2


----------



## friz (Oct 25, 2020)

CB1968 said:


> Konosuke Honyaki Gyuto
> 
> 
> For sale Konosuke Honyaki Wa/Western hybrid 240mm Gyuto, white #2, ebony handle OAL 380mm Edge length 228mm Handle length 135mm Depth at heel 49mm Thickness at handle 3.4mm Half way 2.5mm 1cm from tip 0.7mm Weight 265 gms This knife is brand new and unused in box. Asking...
> ...


Schanop. He has/had quite a few unique knives.

Do you have a hamon shot?


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 28, 2020)

Friz is gonna change his name to Grand Maester New South Wales


----------



## friz (Oct 28, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> Friz is gonna change his name to Grand Maester New South Wales


Like a bawwuuossssss!!


----------



## friz (Oct 28, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> Friz is gonna change his name to Grand Maester New South Wales


Is ACT the state


----------

